# [H] Lüfter u. Temperatur



## Justin-1992 (2. Juli 2009)

Seitdem ich auf Software Controlled gestellt habe ist mein CPU Kühler auf 100% obwohl Core 1 und Core 0 auf 30C° sind...

Aber was ist der 3. Core
Der Kern von der Graka?

Weil meien Grake nV8800 GT ist immer so total heiß... unter 55C° kommt man mit der nicht...selbst wen man 5 Std. nichts macht...

Also was kann ich machen?
Was schlagt ihr vor?

http://s4b.directupload.net/images/090702/temp/e7fi4k3g.png


----------



## PC Heini (3. Juli 2009)

Welches Tool benutz Du für die Temperaturregelung? 
Was passiert wenn Du die Einstellung rückgängig machst?
Everest gibt mir die HD auch noch an. Vlt ist bei Dir Temp 3 die HD.


----------



## Justin-1992 (3. Juli 2009)

PC Heini hat gesagt.:


> Welches Tool benutz Du für die Temperaturregelung?
> Was passiert wenn Du die Einstellung rückgängig machst?
> Everest gibt mir die HD auch noch an. Vlt ist bei Dir Temp 3 die HD.



http://s2b.directupload.net/images/090703/myhgnpbn.png

Hier nochmal EVEREST!
Und nochmal das andere Bild in größer:
http://s1b.directupload.net/images/090703/ylzg3jlv.png


----------



## Furumaru (3. Juli 2009)

Deine Temperaturen sind absolut im grünen Bereich wenn man die momentanen Zimmertemperaturen bedenkt. Die Grafikkarte ist mit 55° noch lange nicht zu heiß, alles über 90° ist auf Dauer für die Grafikkarte ungesund.


----------



## PC Heini (4. Juli 2009)

So wie ich das auf dem Bild sehe, hat die Graka einen Passivkühler. Desshalb haste auch kein RPM.
Wenn Du jetzt nen Kühler auf die Graka setzen würdest, gäbe es Dir die RPM an.


----------



## Justin-1992 (4. Juli 2009)

PC Heini hat gesagt.:


> So wie ich das auf dem Bild sehe, hat die Graka einen Passivkühler. Desshalb haste auch kein RPM.
> Wenn Du jetzt nen Kühler auf die Graka setzen würdest, gäbe es Dir die RPM an.



Also so doof bin ich nciht^^

es ist eienr drauf^^


----------



## PC Heini (4. Juli 2009)

Ist auf dem Bild schlecht erkennbar. Könntest es auch dazuschreiben, dass die Graka nen Lüfter hat.
Dann liefert der Lüfter kein Tachosignal.


----------

